# Rescuing Ramona



## IloveNaomiandRamona (May 23, 2009)

Ramona is the newest addition to Dick and I's family of now two cats, two rabbits, one dog and a few fish(yes we love animals lol), she was originally found in the parking lot of Giant Tiger, a store in the middle of one of the bigger towns around my area. This was in February. She was taken to the Potsdam Humane Society on February 27th and there she stayed until my boyfriend and i adopted her today because we found out that because the shelter had too many cats and she had been there for three months because she just plays a little rough sometimes. Otherwise she is a sweet cat with an amazingly good disposition and she is a little lover who loves to be pet. When i started my volunteer work there a week ago i heard her sad story and fell in love with her the instant i started to play with her and really even just stepped foot into the cat cage. She was the first to come running up to see me and was doing everything she could to catch my attention. I talked to my boyfriend who was reluctant at first to get a new cat because we had Naomi for so long and he was afraid of what would happen. So far so good and things are going great. Im so glad i have her and im so glad that we decided to save her from such an awful fate!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a sweet story. I looked for pictures under "Meet My Kitty" but there are none yet.

Yes, that's a hint!

Welcome!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

How lovely that you rescued her. She sounds like a great addition to your family.

seashell


----------



## Lacey6 (May 31, 2009)

I love rough kitties! They can be such sweeties, they just need to get out their wild side sometimes.  I have some heavy gloves I sometimes use to play with my mom's kitten. Unfortunately, they only reach my wrist and he can reach half way to my elbow. Sometimes it seems pointless to fight the scratching. :wink:


----------

